# DET swap



## Guest (Feb 11, 2003)

I have a 200sx with the GA16DE and i am doing a sr20det swap and i was wondering if anyone knows of a good shop near the chicagoland area that will do a whole front clip swap for a good price. thank you for any help you can give.
Brandon Back


----------

